# About Naturals?



## Gadd (Nov 6, 2013)

I've been looking at the homemade slingshot threads and I love the naturals that I see being made by some real artists. All of them appear to be made for OTT. Is is possible to make a natural that shoot TTF? Just wondering because I haven't seen any set up that way, but I may have missed them.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think it is possible. If you carve the forks right or drill a hole\slit combo ... it could work.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

It sure is possible .... Heres one way of doing it.......















and heres another .........















hope this helps


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Of course yes, it's just a chance.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Look at my gallery you'll see about a hundred. Nothing fancy but they shoot.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Of course it's possible to rig a natural to shoot TTF. OTT just seems to be more popular with naturals than TTF.


----------

